# John Wayne's Great Western Sixguns



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

In Elmer Keith's book "Sixguns by Keith" there is a photo of John Wayne holding two engraved Great Western revolvers presented to him by Hy Hunter. John Wayne used these guns in his swan song "The Shootist." They are on display in the Cowboy Hall of Fame in Oklahoma City, Oklahoma.

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sure would like to get out there some day.. Nobody can make them like the Duke.


----------

